# Washington State Pricing



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

Vance, I sell my one pound jars for 15.50 and three pounds I sell for 40.00 I am in eatonville I hopethis helps you
also go to a grocery store and see what they are pricing thats what i did to set my price


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

WOW! I hope you get a good crop! That is roughly 250% higher that shown in the magazine for your region. Do you have some special quality honey or wealthy community that allows this price to prevail. You said you went by the stores for a guide. Do they get a higher than prevailing price too? I remember once doing everything but calling a guy from Arizona a liar when he said that people paid $8 for a bale of hay for their horse that would have cost me fifty cents at the time. I do not discount your report, I just want to understand. You are not far from where the selling will happen at the big labor day flea market.


----------



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

Vance G . I went by the price at the local market here for private label honey. the market here sells local private honey but if i'm to high please let me know what sell for you can pm me. thanks johns Bees.


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

My prices are in line with Johns. Keep in mind that the prices listed in magazines are usually for bulk honey wholesale. The price is variable by area, but you should be able to get at least $9/pound. Some people will balk at the price no matter where you are and say that the beekeeper down the street sells for a LOT less. Many hobby beekeepers have no idea of what a cost basis analysis is and have no real idea of how much it really costs them to produce that jar of honey. They will often price their product based on what the other guy is selling it for and may lose money as a result. Going by the store prices will give you a better basis for determine cost in the area.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Thankyou, very sensible. Still appreciate more input please.


----------



## Nichols747 (May 21, 2010)

I sold out of 8 oz muths at $8 apiece, as a curiosity/gift item. We also offered quarts for $25 this year as an adoption fundraiser - next year I'll offer them at $20. 

All my sales were to friends and family, so that price could depend on your grandsons "network". I'm near Portland OR, just over the state line. 

There is a guy with a roadside stand/out of his van here in the summers, selling quarts for $25 all day long!


----------



## kellymt (Apr 22, 2012)

We saw honey at the Spokane Fair yesterday for $25.00 in one gallon jugs. Can't remember what it weighed. Seems like it was $3.50 a pound....thought that was really cheap!


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

kellymt said:


> We saw honey at the Spokane Fair yesterday for $25.00 in one gallon jugs. Can't remember what it weighed. Seems like it was $3.50 a pound....thought that was really cheap!


That is really cheap and I know why b/c I bought some honey from I believe the same folks and after I tasted it I realized why it was cheap. You get what you pay for!


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

We in the east are lucky to get 10.00 per quart and we think here at Poor Valley Bee Farm that we produce some of the finest honey in the Blue Ridge Mountains.Check us out at www.poorvalley beefarm.com.


----------

